
Ask HN: What happened to the soundcloud API? - freedrull
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soundcloud.com&#x2F;you&#x2F;apps&#x2F;new
They don&#x27;t seem to be accepting new applications. I couldn&#x27;t find much information other than this tweet.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;SCsupport&#x2F;status&#x2F;1053216471818665984
======
kevingrahl
Just guessing here but I think it’s due to the financial troubles SoundCloud
had in summer 2017. They had to lay off half of their staff and closed some
offices in SF & London. Wouldn’t be too far fetched to assume they scrapped
their API to save some money.

